# So he's not a German Shepherd...



## caffiened (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi there, new here! I've always been a German Shepherd lover and about a year ago I lost my sweet gsd girl unexpectedly. I was heart broken, and longing for the companionship I had with her. My girlfriend who's only interest was cheering me up, found a lady that was selling a puppy and claimed he was a GSD. She bought him for me and surprised me with him. Upon first meeting he did appear to have some GSD traits/coloring but anyone with dog knowledge could tell he was definitely not a full shepherd. As the weeks went by he developed very very slowly and remained very small. It seems now at ~6 months that his growth has slowed even more. I am not by any means upset that he's not what she was told he was, as he is happy and healthy and I do love this boy dearly but I was hoping to get an idea of what breeds you guys think he could possibly be! 

This is Remy! 

The first picture was the day we brought him home @ 8 weeks old according to the lady we got him from. I thought he had to be younger because he was so tiny. 

Second picture is ~12 weeks.

Third is ~16 weeks

Fourth/fifth is today- around 6 months old. Next to a Pom puppy for size comparison.


I don't think he has even topped 30 pounds! 

Any ideas?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I have no idea.But what a handsome little guy!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

A cute little guy, but...no clue!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your GSD girl. It hurts so much to lose them.

No idea what your little guy might be, but he is adorable. There could definitely be some GSD in there. Who knows? After my senior girl passed, we got a hound mix puppy. (We think beagle/JRT). He was certainly different than I was used to. So much smaller and such different traits. He will be 5 years old in June. I wouldn't trade him for the world. He is awesome.

In 2014, I adopted a German Shepherd mix puppy from the shelter. No idea what she is mixed with either. She is the sweetest dog on the planet. Both my dogs were shelter pups - one from SC and one from KY. I didn't meet either one, until they arrived on transport. They get along amazingly well and I couldn't be happier.

I understand completely, the PB shepherd thing. Yeah, a big chunk of my heart will always belong to the GSD. That said, my dogs are perfect for me. Sometimes, you don't get what you want, but you get what you need. 

Congrats on your precious pup. Please stick around, so we can watch him grow.


----------



## caffiened (Mar 10, 2017)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I am so sorry for the loss of your GSD girl. It hurts so much to lose them.
> 
> No idea what your little guy might be, but he is adorable. There could definitely be some GSD in there. Who knows? After my senior girl passed, we got a hound mix puppy. (We think beagle/JRT). He was certainly different than I was used to. So much smaller and such different traits. He will be 5 years old in June. I wouldn't trade him for the world. He is awesome.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your condolences and a warm welcome! You are so right- you don't always get what you expected but you get what you need in them. 
Rescue dogs are the best! I also have a GS x golden retriever that is also such an oddball but the sweetest most cuddley dog (super important to me- the cuddling haha) I've ever had. They may not be purebred but they are still great dogs. 

I think it would be interesting to get a DNA kit for Remy. Maybe someone will guess correctly, ha!


----------



## karladupler (Mar 22, 2016)

Sorry for you loss  

Your puppy is sooooo cute! Enjoy him! His colours kinda looks like my boy colouring white chest, black eyes and muzzle, not a very pigmented back lol. You gotta post pictures in a couple of months to see how Remy turns out!! Seems like he's a GSD for me  maybe a "Shepinois" (malinois with gsd) not sure lol but he's a handsome boy for sure!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He is a teacup shephard You got lucky as they are very hard to find


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Whatever Remy is, he's adorable!


----------



## caffiened (Mar 10, 2017)

onyx'girl said:


> He is a teacup shephard You got lucky as they are very hard to find


Haha, that's what I call him! Or a "dwarf shepherd"


----------



## caffiened (Mar 10, 2017)

karladupler said:


> Sorry for you loss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow they do totally look similar in color!


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow, a mini-shepherd-y boy. I think you got the pup I thought I wanted (still do).
I decided I needed to downsize from my favourite breed (gsd) after going through the "old dog too big to help up and down stairs" stage for the 3rd time. I still really wanted a gsd, though. You seem to have got 'im.
That said, I'm thrilled with my 40lb border collie-ish island dog.
Enjoy your dog!
and the old one's will forever be missed.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

He's absolutely adorable! His colouring is definitely similar to GSDs, but his size definitely screams terrier of some sort to me. We have an adorable mutt at home who's a terrier crossed with a sheltie. He's no bigger than 32 pounds and pretty short at the shoulder, but his structure looks very similar to your dog except he's got a longer coat:


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

I don't know, but he sure is adorable!!!!! Please keep sharing pics!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

he is adorable .
look at the trust in his eyes .

when I saw the body , I too thought of terrier . (picture with the nose flick)

in the picture where the tips of the ears fold backwards I see a corgi head


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

He has something in him that reminds me of a Miniature Pincher. Adorable and fun pup. I would have scooped him up in a second.


----------



## LeanneM (May 29, 2017)

My puppy looks the exact same when yours was smaller! We got her from a shelter and said she's a German Shepherd/Lab mix, but I'm thinking they weren't 100% correct on it.

He is absolutely adorable though! <3


----------



## Talisxa (Nov 30, 2017)

Haha. He's an Africanis


----------

